

The Pentagon's doctored ledgers conceal epic waste - gamebak
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/18/us-usa-pentagon-waste-specialreport-idUSBRE9AH0LQ20131118
Pentagon loves to spend money more than anyone.
======
yabatopia
I think there should be a way to submit the article of The Verge
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/18/5117816/pentagon-
guilty-o...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/18/5117816/pentagon-guilty-of-
billion-dollar-accounting-fraud-reveals-reuters)) because for some unknown
reason the original article has been removed form the website of Reuters.
First Bloomberg/China, now Reuters/Pentagon.

tl;dl: Missing In Action: $8 trillion of the Pentagon budget disappeared into
a mess of corrupted data, erroneous reports, and unauditable ledgers.

